# [ot] virus

## ScolaBirra

hi hi hi...

in tutto il mio labo si sta aggirando un tale lovsan.worm virus e tutti i lusers win2k stanno piangendo   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> hi hi hi...
> 
> in tutto il mio labo si sta aggirando un tale lovsan.worm virus e tutti i lusers win2k stanno piangendo        

 

Direi anche affari loro.

----------

## koma

e fucosì ke a scuola da me saltammo 2 compti in classe .. il mio era l'unico pc che funzionava.. indovinate kosa nn c'era sopra se non gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

hihihihihihih e' arrivato anche qua a scuola il virus. Lo so che non bisogna

ridere delle disgrazie altrui ma mi rifaccio per tutto quello che mi hanno

detto di linux.

----------

## cerri

Qui tutto ok  :Smile: 

Norton Enterprise e un bel po' di firewall hanno fatto il loro lavoro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Comunque anche qua a scuola e' risolto visto che e' disponibile la patch.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Anche a Giubiasco é arrivato il virus, un mio soci é stato infettato ieri....

Ma perché la Microzozz conosce le vulnerabilità e nn previene...

Ps: che figura   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## hellraiser

 *koma wrote:*   

> e fucosì ke a scuola da me saltammo 2 compti in classe .. il mio era l'unico pc che funzionava.. indovinate kosa nn c'era sopra se non gentoo 

 

addirittura la Gentoo hai messo a scuola ?? come hai fatto a compilarla ??

io al max usavo i cd Live...tipo Knoppix...o SlackLive....

non ho mai potuto installare fisso pero    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> addirittura la Gentoo hai messo a scuola ?? come hai fatto a compilarla ??

 

Non so koma ma qui nella mia scuola all'ultimo anno ti danno il pc

personale e quindi indovina un po' cosa ho installato? (pero' che 

tristezza  sono l'unico che usa linux)

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma perché la Microzozz conosce le vulnerabilità e nn previene...
> 
> 

 

Avevano prevenuto, ma alla gente fare gli update non piace....  :Confused: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

[quote="fedeliallalinea"] *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so koma ma qui nella mia scuola all'ultimo anno ti danno il pc
> 
> personale e quindi indovina un po' cosa ho installato? (pero' che 
> ...

 

Come dottorando mi danno una macchina con finestre 2000. pero' dopo una serie di scleri ho piallato e messo linux. 

Ma non e' tutto oro quello che luccica. La distro ufficiale della scuola per linux e' la redhat e quando l'altro giorno ho chiesto lumi sul perche' mathematica non andava mi hanno detto "no distro ufficiale? ahi ahi ahi ahi..."   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Avevano prevenuto, ma alla gente fare gli update non piace.... 

 

Io sono ossessionato dagli update. Se potrei li farei anche ogni ora.

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ScolaBirra wrote:*   Avevano prevenuto, ma alla gente fare gli update non piace....  
> 
> Io sono ossessionato dagli update. Se potrei li farei anche ogni ora.

 

stai attento...è facile caderci....

e come la droga   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   addirittura la Gentoo hai messo a scuola ?? come hai fatto a compilarla ?? 
> 
> Non so koma ma qui nella mia scuola all'ultimo anno ti danno il pc
> 
> personale e quindi indovina un po' cosa ho installato? (pero' che 
> ...

 

beato te...a so punto...puoi farci quel che vuoi con il pc...

io quando andavo a scuola... [l'anno scorso]...c erano tutti pc con Winzoz ME...quindi immagina lo squallore...

e non ti dico quante mie amike/ci hanno perso parte delle tesine che scrivevano la'...

io invece...mai perso nulla...

 Knoppix  :Very Happy: 

addio   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

Ma state parlando di computer che si usano alle superiori?

Addirittura in svizzera te lo danno personale? :Shocked: 

Io quando andavo alle superiori non ti so dire che sistema operativo avevano perche li ho visti sempre col binocolo i computer a scuola.

----------

## koma

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   e fucosì ke a scuola da me saltammo 2 compti in classe .. il mio era l'unico pc che funzionava.. indovinate kosa nn c'era sopra se non gentoo  
> 
> addirittura la Gentoo hai messo a scuola ?? come hai fatto a compilarla ??
> 
> io al max usavo i cd Live...tipo Knoppix...o SlackLive....
> ...

 

Semplice tunnel ssh per scaricare i pacchetti (nn apre sul resync) e un paio di belle leccate di culo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ma state parlando di computer che si usano alle superiori?
> 
> Addirittura in svizzera te lo danno personale?
> 
> Io quando andavo alle superiori non ti so dire che sistema operativo avevano perche li ho visti sempre col binocolo i computer a scuola.

 

Io faccio una scuola di informatica e all'ultimo anno ti danno il pc personale. Sfigo.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ma state parlando di computer che si usano alle superiori?
> 
> Addirittura in svizzera te lo danno personale?
> 
> Io quando andavo alle superiori non ti so dire che sistema operativo avevano perche li ho visti sempre col binocolo i computer a scuola.

 

Alle superiori (tanto tempo fa) usavamo il dos  :Sad:   (su dei bei 8086)...

ma almeno ho imparato a sprogrammazzare in assembly, e sui Z80 in linguaggio macchina (beh non usavo proprio 01010 ma "solo" l'esadecimale)...

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ma state parlando di computer che si usano alle superiori?
> 
> 

 

Politecnico.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sono ossessionato dagli update. Se potrei li farei anche ogni ora.

 

A parte l'itagliano (  :Razz:  ), cmq ricordo per chi non lo sapesse/avesse letto, che gli stessi sviluppatori di gentoo raccomandano di aggiornare portage (e quindi fare update vari) non più di una, massimo due volte al giorno per non appesantire inutilmente i vari server sync e i mirror. Era passato su un vecchio numero della GWN.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Io sono ossessionato dagli update. Se potrei li farei anche ogni ora. 
> 
> A parte l'itagliano (  ), cmq ricordo per chi non lo sapesse/avesse letto, che gli stessi sviluppatori di gentoo raccomandano di aggiornare portage (e quindi fare update vari) non più di una, massimo due volte al giorno per non appesantire inutilmente i vari server sync e i mirror. Era passato su un vecchio numero della GWN.

 

Lo so che il mio itagliano fa schifo. Comunque ho scritto, anche in 

modo errato, se potessi nel senso che anche io ho letto del problema

dei server sync e poi piu' di una volta al giorno non e' che serva a molto.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Lo so che il mio itagliano fa schifo. Comunque ho scritto, anche in 
> 
> modo errato, se potessi nel senso che anche io ho letto del problema
> 
> dei server sync e poi piu' di una volta al giorno non e' che serva a molto.

 

Sorry, spero di non averti offeso  :Sad: 

Volevo solo ricordare a chi non lo sapesse di questa cosa, che mi sembrava stesse a cuore a quelli di gentoo, non mi rivolgevo esplicitamente a te. Di nuovo scusa se sono sembrato offensivo (non era mi intenzione, ho avuto giornate pesanti utlimamente e forse dovrei riflettere un attimino di più prima di scrivere   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## realthing

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Io sono ossessionato dagli update. Se potrei li farei anche ogni ora. 
> 
> A parte l'itagliano (  ), cmq ricordo per chi non lo sapesse/avesse letto, che gli stessi sviluppatori di gentoo raccomandano di aggiornare portage (e quindi fare update vari) non più di una, massimo due volte al giorno per non appesantire inutilmente i vari server sync e i mirror. Era passato su un vecchio numero della GWN.

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

update due volte al giorno????

non mi passa nemmenoper la testa!

Uno alla settimana mi sembra già abbastanza....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sorry, spero di non averti offeso 
> 
> Volevo solo ricordare a chi non lo sapesse di questa cosa, che mi sembrava stesse a cuore a quelli di gentoo, non mi rivolgevo esplicitamente a te. Di nuovo scusa se sono sembrato offensivo (non era mi intenzione, ho avuto giornate pesanti utlimamente e forse dovrei riflettere un attimino di più prima di scrivere   )

 

Non preoccuparti non sei stato per niente sgarbato e io non mi sono

offeso assolutamente. Volevo solo dire che non sono di quelli che 

intasa i server e basta.  Comque e' sempre giusto fare critiche

costruttive (sia sul itagliano  :Wink:  che sul fatto dei server)  e poi me

ne devi fare prima che io mi offenda. Devo dire che anche io mi sono

espresso male non era una risposta per dirti che sbagliavi anzi era

per dirti che avevi ragione. Tranquillo non mi sono offeso.

----------

## bsolar

Su una vecchia GWN ci sono le  "linee guida di educazione per Rsync".

----------

